# November Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Goldens Wearing Clothes'

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Thanks to those members whose photos aren't eligible due to a previous win, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: We loved all the photos. GoldeninCT, Neeko13, 3 goldens, Ivyacres

*1: ceegee *










*2: Ivyacres 
*








*3: Otis-Agnes
*








*4: Deborus12
*








*5: Kalhayd
*








*6: 3 goldens 
*








*7: LynnC
*








*8: swishywagga
*








*9: PattyMcN123!
*








*10: Cathy's Gunner
*








*11: TheLittleDuke*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting poll is open,  vote for all your favorites. I think all the pics are really cute.


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

There are so many gorgeous pictures! 

I would like to apologize for the size of my picture. I did try to upload it as an attachment after - but I got this message: "ERR_FAILED". I am on mobile using desktop view, maybe that's why I couldn't attach the file. I am very sorry. I didn't do it on purpose. Thank you for accepting my entry.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLittleDuke said:


> There are so many gorgeous pictures!
> 
> I would like to apologize for the size of my picture. I did try to upload it as an attachment after - but I got this message: "ERR_FAILED". I am on mobile using desktop view, maybe that's why I couldn't attach the file. I am very sorry. I didn't do it on purpose. Thank you for accepting my entry.



No apology required...I'm not sure why it's so big and I've been here 8 years! 

Please keep posting pics of your fur baby and eventually someone will help figure this out.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

8 members have voted, have you?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 12 members have voted so far. 

Look through the entries and make your selections-it's multiple choice. You can vote for as many pictures as you want. 

*Voting poll closes on Saturday, December 1st @ 5:12 PM EST*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes.......

Look through the entries, make your selections-you can vote for as many entries as you want, then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 15 members have voted, the Poll closes Saturday Dec. 1st @ 5:12 PM EST.

Look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Time to cast your Votes.......
> 
> Look through the entries, make your selections-you can vote for as many entries as you want, then select VOTE NOW!



Only a few days to cast your vote! :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes, look through the entries and make your selections!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you Voted?????


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

21 Members have voted, have you?

If not, look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then select Vote Now!

*Voting Poll closes Saturday, December 1st @ 5:12 PM EST*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

From the time of this post you have about 48 hours left to vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 24 members have Voted.........

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Goldens Wearing Clothes'

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

*A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.*

*Voting Poll Closes Saturday, December 1st @ 5:12 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still only *24* votes in.........

*The voting Poll closes tomorrow-Sat. Dec. 1st @ 5:12 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Only 24 members have Voted.........
> 
> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Goldens Wearing Clothes'
> 
> ...



Time's running out, please don't forget to vote! :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

25 Votes in........ 

The Voting poll closes tomorrow-Saturday, Dec. 1st @ 5:12 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

28 members have voted,* the voting ends at 5:12 PM EST. today.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's currently a tie. 

Only 29 members have voted, your Vote could determine who is the winner.

Make your selections before the Poll closes today @ 5:12 PM EST


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Only a few more hours! Have you voted yet??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

33 Votes in-

The Voting poll closes in a few minutes, if you haven't voted yet, it's last call!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

only a few minutes left to vote!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Ivyacres! Great picture


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo Ivyacres, congratulations!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Ivyacres!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

:thanks: 

I thought all the pictures were great.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

All the pictures were great. Congratulations Ivyacres..I love your picture....so many just can't start their day without a cup of coffee  (why would our pups be any different) ?


----------

